# 4Chan Banned Me For Something I Didn't Do



## Nic (Sep 6, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>4Chan Ban</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

All I posted in /R/ is how do I do the the text with all the "?\' and *censored.2.0* and they ban me because I gave the example of what I was talking about.   While sending it I get a red text saying "Banned Text".  I know I can change my IP but this is really unfair.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 6, 2010)

It's 4Chan, anything could happen.

Lol canned food.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 6, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 6 2010, 05:53:17 PM]It's 4Chan, anything could happen.
> 
> Lol canned food.


This thread is pretty funny, sorry, but it is...


----------



## kalinn (Sep 6, 2010)

7 days! :0 
Dun dun dun


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 6, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> 7 days! :0
> Dun dun dun


basically, this.

tbt=/=4chan.

lol @ 4chan, btw.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but any thread concerning 4Chan cannot be serious.

inb4Chanseriousness


----------



## David (Sep 6, 2010)

Good, 4chan is dumb anyway.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 6, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Good, 4chan is dumb anyway.


Sup 4chan tracking down that woman who threw puppies in the river and informing the police, leading to her being fined for like $7000.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They found her? :O


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 6, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can find anyone with the magic of hax on your side.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 6, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, and an old woman rescued 5 of the 6 puppies.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's awesome, go old lady! 8D


----------



## kalinn (Sep 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't happen to be the same old lady who threw the cat in the dumpster, is it? 
Maybe she's just a cat hater.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2010)

Just forget about it and reset your IP


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 6, 2010)

cuth13 said:
			
		

> Just forget about it and reset your IP


Best post in this thread.


----------



## Elliot (Sep 6, 2010)

Lame excuse, but oh well, thats 4Chan for ya.


----------



## Mino (Sep 6, 2010)

And nothing of value was lost.  For you or for 4chan.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2010)

I was banned for a month, so deal with it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome.

also, sure is underage b& in here.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 6, 2010)

BAAAAWWW YOU GOT BANNED FOR 1 WEEK, I think you can survive without seeing Japanese chicks vagina's for a week. 

@Yep, and an old woman rescued 5 of the 6 puppies. 

How? Weren't they all thrown in or did they wash up on land?


----------

